# IPHONE 4S BRICKED OR NOT



## FrostbiteHG (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi
Im looking for some to walk me thru the process of hopefully getting this phone to work, I have little knowledge of its former days but believe it has been jailbroken, I can see the phone in itunes and can get into dfu mode but itunes will not touch it throwing out a consistent error 21 on trying to update or restore.I have looked at various how tos but see a lot of contradiction and thats why I'm looking for almost 1 to 1 help.

Many thanks in anticipation


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a similar problem here https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5437426?tstart=0


----------



## FrostbiteHG (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi and thx for the reply.ALL security is off and thats about as far as that link goes:sad:


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

This is likely an issue because it has been jailbroken. iTunes is trying to determine with iOS version is currently running when try to do a "Restore" but it can't figure it out because it was jailbroken causing a problem.

I would suggest doing this:

1. Downloading the ISPW file from Apple for the latest version of iOS your phone is capable of running. This site has direct download links from Apples servers: iClarified - iPhone - Where To Download iPhone Firmware Files From MAKE SURE you download the correct file for YOUR phone handset model.

2. Put phone in DFU mode.

3. Hold ALT and push the "Restore" button in iTunes. This will allow you to manually pick the ISPW file you want to restore. Select the ISPW file you downloaded.

4. Finish Restore Process as normal.


----------



## FrostbiteHG (Aug 23, 2011)

Thx for the reply,tried all as suggested by trying both the apple and cydia servers with the d/l from the link you posted.On apple server it went thru the process and failed error 21,on cydia,when it got to "waiting for iphone" it just stayed there,we waited approx 10 mins and still stuck.:sad:


----------

